# Guess Who's Allowed To Get A Puppy?



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

soooo... my mam just told me that if i save up I CAN GET A CHI PUPPY! 
how exciting?  she also said that if we get a female (which we want) we can maybe breed it with one of the chi's from up the street (he has some very handsome stud dogs  lol)

anywaysssss.. i get £120 a month (£30 a week) for going to college, then i will be getting money for christmas & if i stick in at college.. a £100 bonus in january.. so hopefully i'll be able to afford one soon 

eeeeep. i'm so excited.  lol

xxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Woohoo Congrats Sarah  Before you know it you'll have 5 :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Woohoo Congrats Sarah  Before you know it you'll have 5 :lol:


:lol: that's what i told my mam.. i was like "but mam, if we bred her, i'd end up wanting to keep all the puppies for my self!" :lol: lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That's great news!! Start selling stuff! :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Katie said:


> That's great news!! Start selling stuff! :lol:


thanks 
:lol: yeah i was thinking of that :lol: i have lots of stuff i was going to put on ebay actually, & a VERRRRRY rare game for the nintendo wii, which should add quite abit to my savings! :lol: lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

As you can tell my my ticker.. i have £0 saved at the moment! :lol: lol
oh well. i start college on tuesday, so i'll start saving then


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

thats awesome!!! i cant wait to see her when you get her


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that's so exciting sarah 

what wii game is it?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jen said:


> that's so exciting sarah
> 
> what wii game is it?


its mario party 8. but the uk version that was recalled, so now its a collector's item!  lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow really. why the recall?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jen said:


> wow really. why the recall?


It had offensive language in. i don't know why so many people want it because it has one word in the game :lol: lol.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

offensive language?? is it bad to ask what it said? lol that's surprising for a mario game!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

:lol: offensive language really?? in a nintendo game :shock:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i don't really know if i'd be able to say it on chi-people :lol: lol
but i could try and give you a hint :lol:
it begins with "S" and it rhymes with "plastic" 
lol i don't know if it is as offensive in america as it is in england.
but still.. for a mario game... :shock: lol!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

shastic? :lol:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay! That's so exciting that you can get a puppy 

I'm trying to figure out what the word is in Mario... I can't figure it out! LOL.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jen said:


> shastic? :lol:


close :lol:

replace the "h" with a "p".
it's really offensive here. i don't know if it is in the USA though!
lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah once i said my word i figured it was that. i wouldn't say it's offensive here. gosh i remember saying it a lot growing up  :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jen said:


> yeah once i said my word i figured it was that. i wouldn't say it's offensive here. gosh i remember saying it a lot growing up.


that's probablys why they put it in the game :lol:

england is so "politically correct" now, we don't know what we're allowed to say & what we're not! :lol:

everything seems to be offensive here now though  
lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i can understand why they did by one of its definitions but we never meant it that way when we said it as kids.

it's funny how words in one place are bad and in others they aren't. someone told me what a uk word meant recently and i had no idea it was that. that one i won't be posting :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jen said:


> i can understand why they did by one of its definitions but we never meant it that way when we said it as kids.
> 
> it's funny how words in one place are bad and in others they aren't. someone told me what a uk word meant recently and i had no idea it was that. that one i won't be posting :lol:


:lol: yeah! it's so wierd!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

oops. i just noticed its after 2am :lol: all this puppy excitment made me lose track of time :lol: lol

goodnight.  x


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yay Sarah that's such great news!!!!! I love your ticker idea!! In fact, I might do one too cos I'm still saving! When are you going to start looking for your new chi?


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Cant believe that Nintendo used that word..........!!

The word became popular and was used by kids in the UK back in the 80's when a programme called Blue Peter had a guest on who had this condition ( Cerabal Palsy as its now known today ) his name was Joey Decan and he wrote a book even though he couldnt speak or write himself..........Kids thought it was funny then to call someone who they thought was silly/stupid/thick a spastic or spaz or even a Joey!!!

Myself and my sister used to have to put up with this when we used to take our brother out for walks, who has Cerebal Palsy ( he's now 34 ) , or the kids used to shout Joey, which was in reference to the guys name Joey Decan! 

I can tell you we got into many a fight, well my sister did, with kids who shouted this name at our brother! 

It's amazing what names can have other meanings these days. In the UK, the Spastic Society which is a charity, decided they were changing there name, as the word Spastic didnt sound nice, even though this was the name given to those who suffered with Cerebal Palsy......

The word spastic is rarely used now, so maybe Nintendo UK thought that if a game contained it then it might start a flair up of the word again being used...........who knows

Just a little insight for you there 

Sinead x



Oooo PS Sarah, congrats on being able to get a new puppy........fingers crossed you'll have her in no time x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

congrats on being allowed to get a new chi 
i am soo excited for you


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> Cant believe that Nintendo used that word..........!!
> 
> The word became popular and was used by kids in the UK back in the 80's when a programme called Blue Peter had a guest on who had this condition ( Cerabal Palsy as its now known today ) his name was Joey Decan and he wrote a book even though he couldnt speak or write himself..........Kids thought it was funny then to call someone who they thought was silly/stupid/thick a spastic or spaz or even a Joey!!!
> 
> ...


awww that's awful.  my little brother's friend has cerebal palsy too. bullies really go too far these days..

anyways.. thankiess


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

sazzle1 said:


> Yay Sarah that's such great news!!!!! I love your ticker idea!! In fact, I might do one too cos I'm still saving! When are you going to start looking for your new chi?


well hopefully i will have enough saved by feb.. who knows one might be advertised for cheaper.. so i could get one sooner  lol!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks everyone! i'm so excited


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

It was around earlier than the 80's i remeber hearing it in the 60's and yes it meant any handicapped person, very not nice word!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I thought that horrible word was around before then too, Sullysmum. I can remember people saying it when I was at primary school! And that was in the seventies. Kids are so cruel and nasty sometimes. My nephew is autistic and goes to mainstream school. Some of the things the kids have done to him, are unforgivable. Like holding a door open for him, then as he goes to walk through, they slam it in his face. He reacts badly, which the nasty kids love, cos it gives them a good "laugh" and then my nephew gets in trouble at school. So sad that kids would be deliberately nasty to a child with special needs, just for fun!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well my son has right sided hemi this is a form of cerabal palsy and its terrible for him the name calling are the worst i think for him, i really dont like slang words that are used to describe disablities as i think most of them are cruel!!!
my next door neighbours child has autism and the kids here are so cruel to him too its very upseting to watch/hear


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

What amazes me, is that when the parents of these nasty kids hear what their child has done, do they not deal with them harshly? If I found out that one of my kids taunted a child with a disability, they would be sooooo sorry. They would lose every privilege they hoped to get, for a very long time indeed! Thankfully, my kids would not be so cruel. If anything, they've always stuck up for kids with special needs, as they know how their poor cousin has suffered at the hands of bullies, for the 16 years of his life!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh wow, now I can understand why it's a bad word! I always felt horrible when kids with disabilities were picked on. I used to help read to/tutor a girl who was mentally disabled in elementary school and the kids used to make fun of her all of the time and call her horrible names 

Here in the USA, I thought the word meant erratic. I've hardly ever heard it used here, though... some kids have used it back in elementary school I think.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

exciting news Sarah !!!!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> It was around earlier than the 80's i remeber hearing it in the 60's and yes it meant any handicapped person, very not nice word!


Yes the word has been around for many decades, but it was my experience of the word being used that I was talking about, and this was in the 80's


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats/11 I hope you save very fast so you can have that new baby!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jayne said:


> exciting news Sarah !!!!


Thanks  !!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

WOW congrats on the great news, I hope you can save fast as I really want to see new chi puppy piccys


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awwwww how exciting Sarah!! Puppies are the best 

I didn't even know "spastic" was offensive  
I've never said it before but I never knew it was a bad word...
I've heard people say "I'm such a spaz" I guess that would be offensive too?


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I didn't know it was offensive either Katie ! I hear people say it all the time here. My dad calls me spaz as a nick name 

But congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> Awwwww how exciting Sarah!! Puppies are the best
> 
> I didn't even know "spastic" was offensive
> I've never said it before but I never knew it was a bad word...
> I've heard people say "I'm such a spaz" I guess that would be offensive too?


thanks  it's all me & my mam have been talking about! :lol: lol!

anyways yeahh. personally if someone called me it, i wouldn't be offended lol!. but its pretty offensive to most people.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I think it is a pretty offensive word and i dont think they should have used it in a game- tehy should have thought about what some peoples reactions may be when tehy decided to use it!
Thats so good Sarah- shouldnt take long at all to save up really. Spec if you get money for christmas and stuff to add towards your fund!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

aww ur soo lucky, i mite see if my mom will let me have a chi if i use the money i will get from that ema when i start college. wot college u goin 2?

lv lucy xx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

xxloopylucyxx said:


> aww ur soo lucky, i mite see if my mom will let me have a chi if i use the money i will get from that ema when i start college. wot college u goin 2?
> 
> lv lucy xx


oooh you starting college too? coolios 
& yeah, thank god for EMA!  lol!
anyways i'm going to a college called Shiney Row College (Part of City Of Sunderland College) its like a pretty small college that specialises in Art, Hair & Beauty & Performing Arts. Its a nice little college  lol

you?
x


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

i going to a college in penkridge called rodbaton which is all animals n stuff like that. i'm goin to train to be a vet nurse. what do u wanna do? for my college, i have to do 2 days a week at a vets and the vets i work at lets the nurses take in their dogs if they want lol both of mine have been and if i am allowed a chi then it will cum all the time with me lol. so happyy 4 u! i'll have a pup if you breed lol. i really want a chi! lv lucy xx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh wowiess 
i wanted to train to be a vet. but there's no colleges near where i live that do the course  good luck! 

anyways.. if we do breed her. sure you can have a pup.  lol!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

i want a little girl lol n wanna call her daisy lol! and everythin she has will be pink! she will be the best looked after chi eva lol! got it all planned out, if only my mom would let me have one lol.

anyway going now cus well tired lol. speak soon

lv lucy xx


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

Katie 18 said:


> I didn't even know "spastic" was offensive
> I've heard people say "I'm such a spaz"


Here in the States, that word comes up frequently among teenagers. Usually it is used to describe someone whose actions are:

overly energetic
goofy
ditzy/absent-minded
or clumsy
and is normally only used among *friends* in playful teasing. It's definitely not offensive - in *that* age group anyway - and they do not connect it to_ actual_ mental disabilities.

~
I remember several years ago introducing a Scottish friend of mine to an acquaintance named Randy and he could not stop laughing! He kept saying, "No, c'mon, that's not his real name!" and we would reply that yes, that WAS his real name, and he would go off into hysterical laughter again.

I found out later that "randy" is commonly used in the UK to mean "horny" :coolwink: and would *never* be spoken in mixed company. LOL!!!!
~

*Sarah:* Very happy to hear your puppy news! Good luck with the Chihuahua Fundraising!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks 
I've been thinking of puppy names already :lol: lol!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I bet you are soooo excited. What names have you come up with so far? I love hearing names for pups!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lebecron said:


> I bet you are soooo excited. What names have you come up with so far? I love hearing names for pups!


i've been looking at loads but i still can't decide :lol: lol.
i like Ivana though (pronounced EE-VAHN-AH) after the pomeranian in "the suite life of zack & cody" on the disney channel! i am such a kid :lol: :lol: lol!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Yes, I like!!! Ivana so suits a posh little dog like a Chi or Pomeranian!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Does doesnt it?!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!
i just found this!
she's not a puppy, she's 7!
but.. SHE LIVES IN MY TOWN!!
http://www.adtrader.co.uk/detail/frameset.php?pagename=imag&aid=655314&class_id=180&image_id=2862656

its like fate :lol: lol i want her! :lol: lol!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww she is beautiful  do you think you'll get her?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is very lovely! I hope you are able to get her.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Katie said:


> awww she is beautiful  do you think you'll get her?


i don't know. i haven't got any money saved yet.
but i want her :lol: lol.
i'm going to keep bugging my mam :lol: lol


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aww bless!
how much is she??


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, she is gorgeous! I hope you can get her


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

cocochihuahua said:


> Aww bless!
> how much is she??


£350  lol!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

She's a lovely girl!!! Hope you can talk your Mum into getting her.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe your mom can loan you the money, and you can just pay it back to her!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats what im hoping 
but if not, it wont matter that much.
atleast i still know i'll have another chi sometime soon  lol!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooh i think £350 is a lil steep for a 7yr old chi. And if tehy just want her to go to a good home they shouldnt worry about the price- if they had said, say £50 i bet you would have snapped her up and she would have got a brill home!!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

cocochihuahua said:


> Oooh i think £350 is a lil steep for a 7yr old chi. And if tehy just want her to go to a good home they shouldnt worry about the price- if they had said, say £50 i bet you would have snapped her up and she would have got a brill home!!!


yeah, its a shame!
i hope she goes to a lovely home if i cant get her though


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

keep persuading ur mom lol. she deserves a good home with you and max lol


----------

